# Dunkerque / Turin. Help needed!



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Ferry booked! (Dover / Dunkerque £83, was £73 last week but gone up :x )

Looking at going to Turin & then onto Florence / Pisa in no particular order! Quite fancy going to Annecy on the way there or back but could go another time. We have two weeks (more than enough time for us) for our trip. While we have so much time  we are thinking about a day or two skiing. Could anyone advise on good places on our trip that our not too far out of the way, but also have parking for the mh. We have 2 children aged 7 & 4 and non of us have skied before.

Bit of help & advice needed.

We have a Burstner 747 motorhome. *This is 8mtrs long, 5t weight & has a tag axle.*We would like to avoid tolls but understand that we would almost certainly have to use some / many.

Q. Which route would you take?
Q. Cost of Swiss road tax for this vehicle?
Q. Whats the charge for Mont Blanc? (or is there a better way around to our destination)
Q. Italian Toll costs?
Q. Good sites or Aires on route?

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Can't help with an answer Frank..we usually go further south in Italy and go over the Col de Larche / Colle di Maddalena between Barcellonette and Cuneo. Italian road tolls, Swiss vignette prices and Mont Blanc tolls are surely on the internet somewhere ?

This should push your post back onto the front page however.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Turin*

Hi

Swiss Toll - over 3500 kg costs 3.25 SFR per day. Ideal for transit. You can pay 32.50 SFR and you are allowed 10 days travel in a year.

Note - I am over 3500 KG and they still sold me an annual pass - costs 40 SFR. I only wanted to pay 3.25! LOL

Route - toll free - how willing are you to "lose time and daudle"?

Do you have to go via Turin? Or are you looking for a day trip etc?

I think on a two week trip to get as far as Florence you might need to use some motorways to keep to schedule.

Russell


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello Frank, a route we're familiar with to Italy is, head for, 
Reims,
Dijon 
Lyon
Grenoble
Vizille
Bourg d'Oisans
Col de Lauteret
Briancon
Col de Montgenevre
Italy
You could alternate between the autoroute and RN to keep tolls to a minimum, the RN roads are very good.
Just off the route, (signed La Beurrade) after Bourg there is Venosc, a favourite of ours, walking distance from campsite or Aire a cablecar will take you up to Les Deaux Alps, then you could paraglide down. There is an Aire at the Col de Lauteret where you can watch marmots playing and whistling.
Further along the route for Italy is Alpe d'Huez, Gods own playground! Enjoy,  
We're heading along this route in the summer for Venice and Croatia, can't wait, cheers, Paul.


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,

When I go down to Italy I go down through Belgium, Germany Luxembourg into Switzerland at Basel then down through the St Gothard tunnel down to Milan, simple route toll free untill Switzerland and as already shown its 40 Swiss Francs for under 3.5 or 3.20 per day over. That covers you for the Tunnel as well. Its about 850 miles to Florence that way from Dunkerque.

If your there in May might see you.

Phil J


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Paul / Phil / rusky & G for your replies up to now. As usual some interesting and helpful info  .

Does the 3.25sf for road tax in swiss include a *5t tag axle* :roll: . I did try a search before posting but found very little info or any of which that helped.

Rusky, yes we do want to visit Turin. There are one or two places of interest that my wife would like to see.


----------



## Exem (Mar 12, 2006)

If you decide to go via Briancon the Serre Chevalier is just up the valley.

The most recent forum post on the subject is herehere.

Have fun.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Anyone help with this?

"Does the 3.25sf for road tax in swiss include a 5t tag axle . I did try a search before posting but found very little info or any of which that helped."


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

Went north towards Aoste, decided as usual to avoid the autoroute, and stayed on the local routes. Ended up in a convoy of MH’s and were rolling along nicely when the scenery started closing in on us very rapidly. We went through villages where they had traffic lights to allow you through the gaps. To say it was tight (and steep) would be an understatement. After 10k of this we returned to the normal road, finding out that the van in front had taken a wrong turn. Ended up in Verres as it was getting quite late. Spent the time in Verres fixing the fan and sleeping.We took off in the morning and were rewarded with some quite breath taking scenery. I don’t know if my memory is playing tricks on me but the Italian alps are far more picturesque than the Swiss. Only downer was the Mont Blanc tunnel.

42.90e

No, that’s not a misprint. Another kick in the wallet before we leave Italy behind.

We get into France and head for Chamonix. Having trouble with my eyes seeing deep snow on the mountains around me, but my body telling me it’s nearly 30c. Stopped at an aire in Chamonix, packed with likeminded folk. Seems that if there’s no snow, you can do some serious hiking, or take the cablecars to nearly the top of the world, or do some summer luge-ing, or go to the glaciers. So a busy couple of days ahead of us, if we can stay awake, as the altitude is playing us oldies up.

So we leave Chamonix, knowing that we are heading home. We travel on to Annecy, where we spend our anniversary. Lovely little place, I can see why Cheltenham town council wanted to twin here.

From there we headed westwards to Prisse, from Prisse to Bourges, from Bourges to Brezolles, from Brezolles to Jumieges, then to Le Havre. Nothing much to report about these places apart from they are all towns from the past. Cobbled streets and cathedrals and rows of houses you could lean over and touch your neighbours facing you, all very pretty, but time was against us so they were stored as ‘next timers’. 

try it the other way around tho.

bit disappointed by Turin, but we did get our bikes nicked there


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Pam, very interesting.

"Only downer was the Mont Blanc tunnel @ 42.90e"

Any idea how much it is for a 5t 8mtr tag axle? I looked on a few web sites but could only find a figure of 275.234 one-way. Not sure thats right?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Help needed to Turin*

 
Hi there,
you can get the tolls for your vehicle at

www.tunnelmb.net
go the the bottom of the home page and click on the 'welcome' button, and this will give you all the info in English.
As far as I can see your vehicle would work out at a very expensive Euro 231.90 each way!
How about this itin, vintage AA 1959, with a 5cwt. Ford Prefect van with a mattress in the back and a primus stove. No autoroutes (they hadn't been invented) and no tunnels (they hadn't been drilled):
Calais - St.Omer - Bethune - Cambrai - St.Quentin - Soissons - Chateau Thierry - Troyes - Dijon - Beaune - Chalons sur Saone - Tournus - Macon -Bourg en Bresse - Chambery - St.Jean du Maurienne - Lanselbourg - Col du Mt.Cenis - Susa - Torino.
Nowadays you can take the Frejus Tunnel just before Lanselbourg at Modane., but I don't know what it costs.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that eddied,

Just looking, think ours comes under class2. What do you think?

2. Vehicle with two or more axles and a total height greater than 2m and less than or equal to 3m, 42,10 euros :? .

Think i'm reading this correctly? Wouldn't want to get to the toll and have to turn around, not paying 2hundred & odd euros for a tunnel   .

Ps, How long were you away in the Ford eh Prefect :?:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swiss toll*

Hi

As far as I recall, the 3.25 SFR per day is for most classes of vehicle. It certainly includes single and twin deck coaches - with tri axles - so I do not see a reason with a tri axle motorhome will not be included.

Click on this link

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-11162.html

And thewn when the download opens, click on the download to make it bigger.

Russell


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks again Rusky,

Another good link.

What do you think about Mont Blanc, am i reading the class 2 toll rate correctly :? ?

Hope the repairs are being sorted, might just see you at the France Rally. Saw a picture of the new Burstner 747 in MMM, might just suit you :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Mont Blanc*

Hi

I really can't comment on the Mont Blanc Tunnel. Personally, I avoid it like the plague as I have the tow car on the back.

I think it is an absolute rip off!

From the research I have just done, it could cost over two hundred euros for a tri axle van.

http://www.tunnelmb.net/v3.0/gb/tarifgb.asp

Personally, if you want to do Lake Annecy etc, then do so, but from there head for Lake Geneva, Brig, The Simplon Pass and into Italy there.

Have a think about it and let me know if you want any more route ideas.

Russell

PS - Eddied - excellent link to the Tunnel website.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*



fdhadi said:


> Thanks for that eddied,
> 
> Just looking, think ours comes under class2. What do you think?
> 
> ...


Hi

I thought the 747 was over three metres high? Hence I agree with Eddied at the price of 232.70 euros.

Russell


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Help needed Dunkerque - Turin*

 
'morning Frank,
In reply to your query re Mt.Blanc, it looks to me like height is really the deciding factor and if your m/home is no higher than 3 metres, then you should come in at Class 2.
Last time I went through, 2 or 3 years ago, with a standard m/home as per their pictogram I paid Euro 38.

When I used to travel with the Ford Prefect van, it was a long time ago, but I would probably have been away for 2/3 weeks.

The Simplon pass idea from Russell is also a good one.

saluti,
eddied


----------



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

we go towards Lyon , through Annecy then on to Chambrey turn off at Chambrey through Albertyville and Moutiers, Bourg Saint Maurice and then over the Little St Bernards pass link up to the SS26 and straight down to Turin. Absolutely stunning scenery and not too slow. The pass is not too steep either. Stop at the top and gaze on the Mont Blanc. You can avoid the first bit of the SS26 (which IIRC is toll) and pick it up a few k's further on. (about 13 miles going through La Salle) avoids Switzerland completely.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Mont blanc will be avoided.

The mh height is 3.15mtrs & thats without the Maxview crankup i have fitted.

Another interesting route from wireman (thanks), just studying that now :wink: .


----------

